
Braxton Moral will graduate from high school and Harvard this spring - petethomas
https://www.boston.com/news/education/2018/12/28/braxton-moral-harvard
======
byoung2
I had a math prodigy friend who went to college at age 13, graduated by 16.
Because he was so young he needed a chaperone at college and he had to live at
home so he went to a local college. He was a local news story as a teenager,
but once he hit his 20's no one cared anymore...everyone has a college degree
by then. He suffered through a number of years of depression but came through
it ok. Last I checked he was a realtor.

